# Straining through Play Sand



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone else has done this before?

So the play sand that I can get at Home Depot has a bunch a little tiny rocks in it. To get rid of them I decided to use a fine kitchen strainer (pic below) to sift through the sand and get rid of all these little rocks. I was amazed on how well it worked and the resulting sand that was left. There are 2 other pics below that show the sand after using the strainer and the little tiny rocks as well.

I'm thinking of using the small tiny rocks eventually in another tank as well.

It took me about 45 minutes to sift through the whole 50 lb bag. I just sat outside watching my daughter play at the same time, so it went by fast enough.

I just wanted to post it up here to see if anyone else has tried this. Maybe I can inspire others to try this as well.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I've done the same exact thing, but for different reasons. I used the strainer when I broke down my 10 gallon to remove all the MTS/assassin snails from my black blast sand. Worked really well, as an added bonus I was able to get the sand clean enough to reuse in the 29 gallon. Seems like great minds think alike


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

Sake said:


> I've done the same exact thing, but for different reasons. I used the strainer when I broke down my 10 gallon to remove all the MTS/assassin snails from my black blast sand. Worked really well, as an added bonus I was able to get the sand clean enough to reuse in the 29 gallon. Seems like great minds think alike


I guess they do! lol

I'll keep that in mind if I need to recycle some sand for another tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to use construction site sand, it's used for fill and to mix concrete, etc.

I'd run it through a steel grate 1st to get the bigger rocks out.









Then I used a sieve box, 1st run through 1/4" wire mesh, 2nd run I'd add fly screen:









Now I use PFS @ $8 for 40# bag


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

DogFish said:


> Now I use PFS @ $8 for 40# bag


Does the pool filter sand have less of the tiny rocks in it compared to the play sand?

If so I probably will buy that the next time I need sand. I didn't bother to check that out when I was at home depot.


----------



## spidangular (Nov 28, 2012)

discoveringmypath said:


> Does the pool filter sand have less of the tiny rocks in it compared to the play sand?
> 
> If so I probably will buy that the next time I need sand. I didn't bother to check that out when I was at home depot.


There were zero rocks in my pfs and it was whiter than play sand. Had to get at pool supply store.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

discoveringmypath said:


> Does the pool filter sand have less of the tiny rocks in it compared to the play sand?
> ....


PFS is pretty uniform in grain size as they do the screening for you. It's also has much, much less dust to rinse. While I could get all the sand I wanted for free, the cleaning work time & massive amount of water needed just are not worth it.

I will say using my sieve box to do a wheelbarrow load of sand is a great arm & shoulder workout. :icon_lol:


----------



## discoveringmypath (Oct 9, 2013)

Ya, I think I'll be using PFS next time...


----------

